# Información sobre las actividades de Radio aficionados



## eb7ctx (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola 

He creído interesante poner este enlace, se trata como veréis de la labor que hacemos en todo el mundo los radio aficionados, y los casos reales que ocurren en estos días

http://www.fediea.org/news/?news=20071224


Un cordial saludo


----------



## diego_z (Jul 31, 2008)

muy interesante y bueno el trabajo que realizan " tirado de equipos esta el hombre del video ! jeje muy bueno eb7ctx, cuantos años de esta aficion llevas?


----------



## diego_z (Jul 31, 2008)

sabe que antes de que aparesca el bum de  los celulares, los camioneros hace unos 6 o 7 años tenian equipos de rf y algunos de banda corrida que quieren decir con esto?
banda corrida? decian tambien que estaba proibido el uso de estos equipos en argentina , puede ser cierto esto?


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 31, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> sabe que antes de que aparesca el bum de  los celulares, los camioneros hace unos 6 o 7 años tenian equipos de rf y algunos de banda corrida que quieren decir con esto?
> banda corrida? decian tambien que estaba proibido el uso de estos equipos en argentina , puede ser cierto esto?



Hola a todos..... "diego_z" los equipos de "Banda corrida" son capaces de recibir señales del rango de los pocos cientos de Khz hasta los 30Mhz generalmente y en varios modos de modulación de la señal(AM, FM, LSB, USB, CW, etc) y también emiten por lo general a partir de los 1.8Mhz y en forma continua hasta los 30Mhz(una vez liberados de las restricciones de fabrica para emitir). En Argentina lo que esta prohibido es la emisión de señales fuera del canal de frecuencia para el cual fuiste autorizado no así la recepción de señales pero un equipo de "banda corrida" "liberado" (acción de quitar los limites impuestos por la fabrica del equipo para emitir) no esta autorizado ni para uso comercial ni para uso de radioaficionados.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## diego_z (Jul 31, 2008)

muy bien gracias por la aclaracion ,bien explicado


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola Diego y demas

Pues yo llevo con esto de la radio desde los doce años (12) que hice mi primara emisora
que por cierto me tardo varios meses en funcionar ..jeje

Bueno como radio aficionado me podéis encontrar en  www.QRZ.com  y en HANCALL.com  este " nick " no es otra cosa que mi indicativo oficial de llamada y mi primer diploma de operador esta datado en 22 de Octubre de 1984, ademas pertenezco a la red de radio emergencias de España con el indicativo de Tango 18-018

Un cordial saludo


----------



## diego_z (Jul 31, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Hola Diego y demas
> 
> Pues yo llevo con esto de la radio desde los doce años (12) que hice mi primara emisora
> que por cierto me tardo varios meses en funcionar ..jeje
> ...



pero tenes la edad bien gurdadita ee   si nos decis cuanto tiempo hace te sacamos la edad al toque   un saludo che yo tengo juveniles   31


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 31, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> eb7ctx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi DNI dice una cosa...pero mi mente otra...tu le podés hacer caso al que quieras


----------



## diego_z (Jul 31, 2008)

jeje no lo tomes a mal jeje y no nos vas a decir ? personalmente me gusta hablar con gente con experiencia y se ve que tu la tienes

edito lo de juveniles lo dije por que en algunas cituaciones me siento viejito , como sapo de otro pozo


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 31, 2008)

No no tengo problema en decir que de DNI soy viejito..jeje  como 54 órbitas en esta hermosa nave espacial mal llamada Tierra que llevo cumplidas...


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 31, 2008)

Pss Yo estoy empezando en el maravilloso mundo de la RF.. No se uds, pero es increible e indescriptible la sensacion que se siente cuando uno oye funcionar un equipo Rx ( y por cierto la conversacion esta en otro idioma ajena   )..! 

Me da mucho sentimiento este tema    ops: .:!

Saludos a los amantes de las ondas radiopropaganes..! jejeje (RF)


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 31, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pss Yo estoy empezando en el maravilloso mundo de la RF.. No se uds, pero es increible e indescriptible la sensacion que se siente cuando uno oye funcionar un equipo Rx ( y por cierto la conversacion esta en otro idioma ajena   )..!
> 
> Me da mucho sentimiento este tema    ops: .:!
> 
> Saludos a los amantes de las ondas radiopropaganes..! jejeje (RF)



Bueno... Antonhy, el lenguaje extraño es el código "Q" común para todas las lenguas, te dejo un enlace para que si quieres lo aprendas

http://usuarios.lycos.es/araure/codigoqure.htm

73 cordiales


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 1, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Bueno... *Anthony*, el lenguaje extraño es el código "Q" común para todas las lenguas, te dejo un enlace para que si quieres lo aprendas


Cuando me referia a lenguaje extraño o ajeno, lo hacia en cuanto un lenguaje que difiere del mio, tales como: los idiomismos argentinos, uruguayos, colombianos, españoles, algunos portugueses.:!

Ademas mi estadia frente al mar me da muchas oportunidades..!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 1, 2008)

Bueno hombre...eso no es ningún problema, con la practica te vas quedando con todo, problema, problema lo tienen los maestros aquí, en algunos colegios, se encuentran con niños de hasta 83 naciones distintas...jejeje


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 1, 2008)

83? jejejejeje!

Qiero aprender CW... pero no se por donde empezar


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 1, 2008)

me sumo al exito, quiero iniciarme en esto de la radio.

compre un FT80 (liberado)ROTO pulsas trasmite unos segundos y se cae la transmisión esperas un ratito y de nuevo, lo destape y no se ni por donde mirar jajaja. 

Me interesa muchisimo en serio. Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 1, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> 83? jejejejeje!
> 
> Qiero aprender CW... pero no se por donde empezar



Bueno... voy a ver que te encuentro por la red

Pero te digo una cosa en confianza ..el CW ya esta muerto, es mal comparado como el Latín de los romanos

Ya te cuento


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 1, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> me sumo al exito, quiero iniciarme en esto de la radio.
> 
> compre un FT80 (liberado)ROTO pulsas trasmite unos segundos y se cae la transmisión esperas un ratito y de nuevo, lo destape y no se ni por donde mirar jajaja.
> 
> Me interesa muchisimo en serio. Saludos



Pues nada y en serio...si me cuentas mas cosas del yaesu ft 80 intentare ayudadar
unas fotografías me ayudarían


----------



## diego_z (Ago 1, 2008)

eeeehiii ! no me dejen afuera que yo tambien quiero empezar en este mundo totalmente nuevo para mi


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 1, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> eeeehiii ! no me dejen afuera que yo tambien quiero empezar en este mundo totalmente nuevo para mi



Hola Diego me alegra mucho tu decisión, voy a ver si te pongo en contacto con los radio aficionados de tu país (en forma de link) 

guan momen plasee


Edito.

Esta gente tine mucho que enseñar

http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/index.php

Y lo que no encontréis... por favor¡¡  preguntar yo respondo hasta donde sepa...


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 1, 2008)

Oye muy cierto amigo eb7ctx..! Los argentinos del foro cuentan con un grupo de radioaficionados muy conocido... (por su maestria)..! La verdad que yo soy fanatico de los diseños que publican en SABER ELECTRONICA..!

PD: Que me recomiendaS? CB? Onda cortA?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 1, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Oye muy cierto amigo eb7ctx..! Los argentinos del foro cuentan con un grupo de radioaficionados muy conocido... (por su maestria)..! La verdad que yo soy fanatico de los diseños que publican en SABER ELECTRONICA..!
> 
> PD: Que me recomiendaS? CB? Onda cortA?



Vamos a ver.. Antonhy una cosa es una cosa y otra es otra
Los aficionados a la radio CB tienen unas caracteristicas 

1º la gran mayoría ...solo le interesa hablar 
2º casi todos escurren el bulto de las técnicas electrónicas
3º son aficionados a la radio como los demás
4º se repiten el 1º articulo y se jactan del segundo

Los Otros ( indicativos oficiales dados por el gobierno de cada país)

 1º tienen el 3º como primero
 2º  les apasiona los  fenómeno electrónicos
 3º intentan saber cada ves mas
 4º respetan a los que no siguen esa norma, y solo intentan disuadir de los pasos equivocados



Y otros detallitos mas..que iremos explicando


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 1, 2008)

Y entonces amigo? Por donde empiezoooO?


----------



## diego_z (Ago 1, 2008)

yo me considero del segundo grupo no se si esta bien ? creo que si


----------



## electrodan (Ago 1, 2008)

Esta todavía vigente la construcción casera de equipos? es legal?


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 1, 2008)

Yo estoy por construir unoO!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 2, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Y entonces amigo? Por donde empiezoooO?



Hombre, lo mas fácil para tomar contacto es la CB,  también resulta mas barato en la CB te hablo de la zona 1 que donde estoy, los de Europa tienen mucha actividad y no solo en los canales o frecuencias autorizadas que son de 26965 a 27405 canal 1 al 40, mas arriba " en la tierra de nadie " se habla mucho en SSB  banda lateral y se parece mucho a la otra radio, la gente hace concursos activaciones y no es raro escuchar a los que tenemos indicativos oficiales (claro que sin decirlos..jeje) las multas por acá son ahora terribles te colocan 300 000 euros para espesar, pero ya se sabe ojos que no ven jejeje  como se sale con nick inventados (como en los foros) pues eso...jeje también están agrupados en club y tienen unos ciertos sudo indicativos con trafico de tarjetas para los contactos raros (QSL)  lo mejor es que busques alguna de estas agrupaciones locales que haberlas las hay en todo el mundo, los cebeistas son como dos o tres veces mas numerosos que los "otros" 
Con una pequeña emisora (comprada o auto construida) puedes hacer grandes distancias las antenas pues son un poco aparatosas ten en cuenta que la longitud de onda es 11 metros y los mas cortito que se usa en un cuarto o vien un dipolo de hilos que cuesta un dolar con cable y demás
De momento te podrías buscar una radio de onda corta que reciba los 10 /11 metros y escuchar haber que se oye por tu localidad, la presencia de "colegas" es muy fácil por la longitud de sus antenas si vas mirando por las casas los encuentras fácil

Hay muchas paginas que te enseñan pones en el buscador  " radio CB " y te aparecen por cientos, después de esto si te sigue gustando el tema de la radio pùes a estudiar un poco y sacar los permisos y licencias (en eso cada país es distinto) nosotros ahora tenemos normas comunes como los EEUU pero los llamamos CEPT o norma Europea, los 23 países tenemos las mismas normas

un saludo (73 en radio)


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 2, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Esta todavía vigente la construcción casera de equipos? es legal?




Si por supuesto, pero es mas fácil para pasar la 1ª inspección que sea de marca homologada

(eso normalmente lo amañas con algún colega y hacéis el paripe de comprar/vender  uno "legal" y después pues sales con una cafetera si quieres..jeje)


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 2, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> yo me considero del segundo grupo no se si esta bien ? creo que si



Pues me parece muy bien Diego, mira en las múltiples web de tu país y pide información a los radio aficionados locales, por lo general siempre estamos dispuestos a ayudar al que se inicia


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 2, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Con una pequeña emisora (comprada o auto construida) puedes hacer grandes distancias las antenas pues son un poco aparatosas ten en cuenta que la longitud de onda es 11 metros y los mas cortito que se usa en un cuarto o viene un dipolo de hilos que cuesta un dolar con cable y demás



Pues yo ahorita estoy probando con los receptores regenerativos.:! Son una pesadilla, todos (hasta el momento de los 5 que he armado) siempre emiten un silvido diabolico (como unos 15 o 16 Khz)..!

En este aspecto estoy como desilucionado.:! Y mas cuando los diseños de las revistas ,que a primera vista cuando ando en el qiosko comprandolas, tienen esquemas accesibles, estos poseen diodos de germanio ( como el 1N34, aa117), diodos varicap ( MVAM 115) , encapsulados y hasta capacitores que NO PUEDO CONSEGUIR en mi pais..!   

Bueno y como punto final para este parrafo.. estan los TRANFORMADORES de FI! Son mi ultimo y mas grande obstaculo..! Cada vez que veo la luz (algun esquema que puedo armar) resulta que este tiene algunos transformadores de FI para heterodinizar la señal de AF..! Por cierto aqui les envio mi esquema de una parte osciladora y mezcladora..! La dibuje despues de leer algunas revistas sobre el proceso de heterodinizar y el de recepcion!







Volviendo al tema.. Pues amigo *cb7ctx* la banda CB es mi primera opcion en la lista..! El transmisor es sencillo de realizar.. pero mi problema viene con el receptor..! Alguien me hecha una mano? Mi esquemita sirve?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 3, 2008)

Antonhy ...pues no veo yo muy claro que ese sistema llegue a oscilar, no tiene ningun elemento de realimentación, la salida de colector no tiene ningún aporte de la señal de base, so pena que las dos bobinas  tengas muy cercana y sin blindar.

Por otra parte el oscilador de batido lo haces en la ultima etapa de FI heterodinando a la misma frecuencia menos los Kilociclos de variación de USB y LSB y para CW la del tono elegido, esto con un pequeño control que mueva unos 4 KCs hacia arriba y otros hacia abajo de la frecuencia central de FI

Otra cosa... as pensado en modificar una pequeña radio de OC solo tendrías que subir un poco el oscilador y el circuito de sintonia  por lo general llegan a los 24 Mhz que es aún comercial y añadir el oscilador de batido en el detector de AM, las radios esas que casi todos tienen olvidadas en algún cajón del armario de los trastos...jeje
Y si es de lamparas mejor que mejor...esas tienen una relación señal ruido de maravilla y son maravillosas para trastear, tienes espacio para poner dentro hasta el emisor (eso si...teniendo en cuenta que funcionan con 280 voltios de continua) y hacen "cosquillas" jajaja


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 3, 2008)

Antonhy lo de los receptores regenerativos es un "horror" insoportable eso esta bien para experimentar pero no hay un dioss que aguante un par de horas sin acabar LOCOOO¡¡


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola amigo! Pss me comi algo..! Del primario del oscilador local va una toma media con un condensador de 10 nF hacia el emisor del TRT1!

Hoy voy a ahacer algunos experimentos con solo una etapa de transformadores y porsupuesto con el demodulador..!

Que diodos me recomiendan para el demodulador?



			
				eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Por otra parte el oscilador de batido lo haces en la ultima etapa de FI heterodinando a la misma frecuencia menos los Kilociclos de variación de USB y LSB y para CW la del tono elegido, esto con un pequeño control que mueva unos 4 KCs hacia arriba y otros hacia abajo de la frecuencia central de FI



No entendi!    Si puedes incluye algun dibujo..! Entiendo mas a lo grafico::! jejeje  



			
				eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> radio de OC



Que tipo de radio es esa?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 3, 2008)

Ok Antonhy, Onda Corta O.C.  tendría que haber puesto un par de puntos..jeje

Te pongo un enlace muy gráfico y explicativo

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota38.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 3, 2008)

Jejejeje amigo.. Yo para conseguir un radio viejo es todo un proceso.. (sino preguntale al amigo Diego jejeje    )..! Seria una odisea tratar de conseguir un OC y mas a valvulas..!

Por eso voy a hacer unos expermienticos con el esquema que coloque..!


----------



## electrodan (Ago 3, 2008)

Yo tengo un receptor de OC a válvulas, el problema es que le cortocircuité la salida de audio y me comí la válvula rectificadora de la fuente (un poco el recubrimiento del cátodo), el transformador de entrada y alguna cosa mas.
La radio tiene dos cables en el transformador como para conectar al enchufe y con los dos funciona. A, también se le quemo el fusible que llevaba en uno de esos dos cables. Después con el otro cable lo único que hace es prender las válvulas y salir humo del transformador...
Para completar también se le rajo una válvula de audio creo.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo un receptor de OC a válvulas, el problema es que le cortocircuité la salida de audio y me comí la válvula rectificadora de la fuente (un poco el recubrimiento del cátodo), el transformador de entrada y alguna cosa mas.
> La radio tiene dos cables en el transformador como para conectar al enchufe y con los dos funciona. A, también se le quemo el fusible que llevaba en uno de esos dos cables. Después con el otro cable lo único que hace es prender las válvulas y salir humo del transformador...
> Para completar también se le rajo una válvula de audio creo.



Bueno, bueno... pues esta hecha un "desastre" pero todo tiene arreglo en esta vida
 (menos la muerte)  

Pues de momento le vas a sacar la rectificadora (EZ80/81 supongo) y vuelves a decir lo que pasa
cuando enchufas, ojo si hace humo corta rápidamente


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola esto es para los que estén interesados en un receptor de comunicaciones "barato"

Esta en la parte norte ..jeje pero manda a todo el mundo

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-CB-HAM-...oryZ4673QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## diego_z (Ago 4, 2008)

expectacular amigo , tengo una radio valvular que pronto  estoy pensando poner en funcionamiento mas tarde o mañana pongo una imagen se que es preistorica pero tiene un selector de bandas bastante amplios jeje es cuestion de verla


----------



## crimson (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola amigos, los estuve siguiendo estos días y quisiera hacer algunos comentarios: Hoy en día los radioaficionados se dividen básicamente en los aficionados a las comunicaciones (los que compran un equipo y se ponen a hablar o telegrafiar) y los aficionados a la electrónica (los que, como en mi caso, nos pasamos un buen rato diseñando y armando un equipo para luego hacer un par de contactos y quedarnos satisfechos). La radioafición engloba a todos, dado que si no hubiera gente que le guste hablar los técnicos no tendríamos con quién conversar... No comparto el comentario de la muerte de la CW, en los concursos internacionales hay más estaciones de telegrafía que de Banda Lateral. Yo estoy en el Grupo Argentino de Telegrafía (GACW) y es un grupo muy dinámico, con un montón de actividades. Lo que sí comparto es mi aversión a los receptores regenerativos, eran buenos en los años de 1930, donde una válvula salía un sueldo y había que ahorrar, hoy en día los cristales de cuarzo son baratos, y las bobinas pueden hacerse de madera y alambre. Pueden bajar un receptor sencillo de la página  www.lu-escuelas.com.ar  Eso sí, tengo 35 años de radioaficionado y todavía me emociona escuchar una estación en un receptor casero. No aflojen con la experimentación. 73s


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

Muy buenas colega crimson, en el asunto de la telegrafía me he remitido a la reglamentación vigente en la zona 1 (que es la mía) y la verdad que si que hay mucha gente "con experiencia" que sigue usándola y tiene sus ventajas claras, es mas fácil llegar donde no llega la fónia, mas fácil de comunicar en otros idiomas, pues no hace falta pronunciar, pero eso no quita que las otras transmisiones digitales y no fónicas la han desplazado, el problema de fondo que ha tenido la telegrafía es que con voluntad solo no basta, hay que tener oído musical...y eso solo la naturaleza lo da, no el conocimiento. Y no por eso no puedes ser un gran radio aficionado.
Hoy en día si uno quiere hacer CW se pone un ordenador a transmitir y recibir y se evitan esas fronteras que dicta la naturaleza, con el uso del ordenador pues uno se va metiendo en otros sistemas no fónicos y totalmente digitales y se deja poco a poco de lado la CW pura, tanto es así que en las pruebas actuales de este montón de piases no es necesario saber para obtener la licencia, la electrónica el que la lleva  "en la sangre" nunca la olvida, y por muy buenos aparatos fabricados que se puedan comprar siempre tienes el soldador encendido...

Cordiales 73


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 4, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Muy buenas colega crimson, en el asunto de la telegrafía me he remitido a la reglamentación vigente en la zona 1 (que es la mía) y la verdad que si que hay mucha gente "con experiencia" que sigue usándola y tiene sus ventajas claras, es mas fácil llegar donde no llega la fónia, mas fácil de comunicar en otros idiomas, pues no hace falta pronunciar, pero eso no quita que las otras transmisiones digitales y no fónicas la han desplazado, el problema de fondo que ha tenido la telegrafía es que con voluntad solo no basta, hay que tener oído musical...y eso solo la naturaleza lo da, no el conocimiento. Y no por eso no puedes ser un gran radio aficionado.
> Hoy en día si uno quiere hacer CW se pone un ordenador a transmitir y recibir y se evitan esas fronteras que dicta la naturaleza, con el uso del ordenador pues uno se va metiendo en otros sistemas no fónicos y totalmente digitales y se deja poco a poco de lado la CW pura, tanto es así que en las pruebas actuales de este montón de piases no es necesario saber para obtener la licencia, la electrónica el que la lleva  "en la sangre" nunca la olvida, y por muy buenos aparatos fabricados que se puedan comprar siempre tienes el soldador encendido...
> 
> Cordiales 73



Jose Luis en realidad el CW salvo excepciones de índole físico limitante(digo limitantes por que hasta un hipoacusico severo puede "sentir" y diferenciar con un poco de practica entre el punto y la raya) cualquiera lo puede hacer y si quitamos la energía eléctrica de cualquier sistema solo nos queda el CW para comunicarnos aun bajo el agua y en situaciones de emergencia diversas(cualquiera puede golpear algo o hasta pestañear para comunicarse). El oído musical solo es para comunicaciones rápidas pero sacar 2PPM(Palabras Por Minuto) no es de entendidos musicales.
La decadencia es en general de la radio como la conocimos nosotros(llevo 30 años en radio) y en el caso particular de Argentina tenemos un indicador mas que valido ya que cada quinquenio se debe renovar la licencia y en el anterior pasamos de poco mas de 40.000 a 23.000...veremos este año que es de renovaciones cuantos quedan en el camino.

73's y Dx's.

Ric.


----------



## crimson (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola eb7ctx, es cierto, la CW tiene como "dificultad" el que hay que aprenderla, pero una vez que estás bien a 5 / 7 ppm puedes hacer infinidad de estaciones con una antena sencilla y poca potencia. Los ordenadores ayudan también con modos digitales, que se practican mucho. Yo hace rato que trato de predicar el armado de pequeños aparatos, últimamente hice uno llamado "novicio" que funciona en BLU en la banda de 80M, con 6W de salida y un resonador cerámico como VXO. En este momento estoy con exceso de laboral y no puedo terminar los gráficos y las fotos, porque por aquí estamos en vacaciones de invierno y estoy haciendo sonido a infinidad de payasos y titiriteros, pero la semana que viene veré si los termino y los comparto en este foro. Incluso estamos pensando con otro amigo un equipo a cristal (3,6864MHz) de conversión directa y doble banda lateral, pero quedará para las vacaciones de verano. El tema de la construcción de equipos por aquí en el cuarto mundo es prioritaria, dado que un equipo de HF usado ronda los u$s 600 el más barato, cuando armar un "novicio" no llega a u$s 60, más teniendo en cuenta que un sueldo por aquí de alguien que recién empieza ronda los u$s 350.-  Como dice el refrán: "Tiempo tengo, dinero no..."   73s


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> Hola eb7ctx, es cierto, la CW tiene como "dificultad" el que hay que aprenderla, pero una vez que estás bien a 5 / 7 ppm puedes hacer infinidad de estaciones con una antena sencilla y poca potencia. Los ordenadores ayudan también con modos digitales, que se practican mucho. Yo hace rato que trato de predicar el armado de pequeños aparatos, últimamente hice uno llamado "novicio" que funciona en BLU en la banda de 80M, con 6W de salida y un resonador cerámico como VXO. En este momento estoy con exceso de laboral y no puedo terminar los gráficos y las fotos, porque por aquí estamos en vacaciones de invierno y estoy haciendo sonido a infinidad de payasos y titiriteros, pero la semana que viene veré si los termino y los comparto en este foro. Incluso estamos pensando con otro amigo un equipo a cristal (3,6864MHz) de conversión directa y doble banda lateral, pero quedará para las vacaciones de verano. El tema de la construcción de equipos por aquí en el cuarto mundo es prioritaria, dado que un equipo de HF usado ronda los u$s 600 el más barato, cuando armar un "novicio" no llega a u$s 60, más teniendo en cuenta que un sueldo por aquí de alguien que recién empieza ronda los u$s 350.-  Como dice el refrán: "Tiempo tengo, dinero no..."   73s



Cierto...tienes toda la razón, sabes que hay veces que me olvido de ese terrible problema que tenéis, si miras el ebay Español los equipos usados valen aquí tres chavos y el sueldo medio de la mayoría de los españolitos es de 1.000 euros unos 1.500 dolares largos, así cuando miro incluso el mercado de USA me parece que están "regalados" y los nuevos ni te cuento un todo modo de Yaesu anda sobre los 600 euros, con una paga extra lo compras... 

En cuanto a las licencias si que se están perdiendo, (en el ultimo recuento eramos unos 50.000)tanto es así que ya pagando el ultimo quinquenio nos liberan de las tazas (hasta nueva orden) para siempre, solo hay que mandar una carta indicando que sigues vivo 
En cuanto al tiempo de radio pues...la primera licencia es del 84..pero la primera emisora la hice hace mas de 40 añitos..jeje
Cuando comencé solo los "ricos" tenían emisoras construidas aparte del aislamiento político comercial ...esos tiempos teníamos otro prenda al mando..jeje  Nos llegaban pocas marcas y cariiisimass, en estos años pasado he ido re comprando de "viejo" todos los que he podido y nunca pense que podría tener como kenwood ts-930 ts-940 yaesu ft-225rd yaesu frg-7 yaesu ft-230 estos aparatos he sumado el precio de nuevos y valían en su tiempo mas de 10000 dolares... y ahora los he comprado por menos de 2.000 ..así es la cosa por acá

(acá andamos al revés en pleno verano a mas de 40º  ufff)

cordiales saludos  73´s


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

Wouo Wouo..! La cosa estuvo movidita mientras me ausente por un rato! Bueno ahora es mi turno..!   

Yo soy un radioaficionado y hobista de la electronica en general; lo que se, lo se porque he leido millones de post , algunas paginitas de internet y unos 200 m de estaño soldando prototipos [Experimentando de los buenooO!]! Al inicio me incline por los receptores regenerativos, estos pintan ser mas faciles y que funcionan a la primera vez, pero luego de realizar una investigacion de campo encontre que los principios de este receptor son pocos y grotestos..! Desde ese punto me fui al campo heterodinio.. Uhhhh mi mas grande temor: LOS TRANFOS ..! jejejejeje! 

[PARENTESIS]
Hoy me lleve un gran fiasco, fui al centro al comprar un radio ( multibanda: AM, FM, una corrida de 2,5-22 Mhz y algunos canales de Tv) para experimentar con los transformadores (de esos chinos ehh), pero cuando llegue a casa me encontre que este solo tenia 2 transformadores y el demas trabajo sucio lo realizaba un IC ( Perdi mi money..! Al menos tengo un Cap variable nuevo jejejej).. He aqui una foto:






Luego de esa perdida ( Y otra decepcion mas, ya llevo 5 receptores armador y NADAAAAA), encontre un viejo radiecito que tambien es multibanda, al desarmarlo tenia un monton de transformadores, como 15 en total; pero para mi sorpresa, la mayoria no tenia nada que ver con lo que estaba buscando
He aqui una foto de hace 10 min:






[FIN PARENTESIS]

Casualmente, hoy en la madrugada (a eso de las 2:30 am) arme el esquemita de un receptor de O.M que habia colocado en paginas anteriores; NO pude, asi dije, NO PUDE probarlo por la falta de unos &%·%/&%$( diodos de germanio que no consigo! [Para que vean con lo que tengo que lidiar]..! Espero que algunos de uds me pase una idea de como hacer un DEMODULADOR sin los diodos de germanio..!






Ahhh y otra cosa.. En CB que modulacion se usa? AM, FM?

Por casualidad


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

Antonhy..los diodos en de modulación pueden ser los de silicio, los germanios y las galenas son de tiempos pasadossss un IN4148 te vale casi..casi.. igual

En la CB según la región es AM o FM o las dos cosas  y un poco mas arriba  "en la banda de nadie" la SSB Usb o LSB ...osea banda lateral superior o banda lateral inferior

(y de los productos de los chinitos....no te fies...aunque son buenas personas cierto, ellos creén que lo hacen bien...pero no es verdad)


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

1** Es *ANTHONY* jejejejejejeje!!!
2** Bueno, el esquema que subi entonces no funciona, probe con varios diodos y nada! Voy a armar una ultima estapa de FI con un balum binocular y un demodulador de diodos de SI ( 1N4148)..! En el esquema total, tiene otros Tranfos de FI, pero por falta de tiempo y una inflamacion de garganta ( De tanto soldar: como 15 horas /dia), solo voy a hacer pruebas con el radio que compre..!
3** En mi equipo tendre que incluir los 2 tipos de modulacion!..
4**Si los chinos son buenas personas, pero algunos de sus productos me sacan de


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

Hoo¡¡ I án sorry señor Antonío...es que la "h" como es muda pues se va de madre..jejeje

Bueno lo de los transformadores...veo que es crónico, tienes que enfrentar los hechos físicos , me explico una inductancia inapropiada es como un cacho de hierro, no funciona¡¡

No puedes pretender que una bobina que no resuena a la frecuencia requerida te funcione, ¿no sera ? es una pregunta: no sera que intentas hacer que funcionen cosas inapropiadas?

Bueno...respecto a la modulación con la AM y la SSB para CB te basta ( en esencia són lo mismo) lo único que hay que agregar a un receptor de AM es un oscilador de batido, la FM en CB se usa en una parte de Europa (Inglaterra, Francia, Rusia y alguna mas)


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Hoo¡¡ I án sorry señor Antonío...es que la "h" como es muda pues se va de madre..jejeje


Lo dije porque siempre colocas *ANTONHY*



			
				eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Bueno lo de los transformadores...veo que es crónico, tienes que enfrentar los hechos físicos , me explico una inductancia inapropiada es como un cacho de hierro, no funciona


Amigo yo lo que se, lo se por experimentar, tienes toda la razon en tu argumento, pero trata de ponerte en mi posicion de que no encuentro nada; solo las resistencias y de vai..a!

De todas formas, sigo esperando concretar un diseño, por parte del transmisor es la mas facil..! Voy a intentar con AM y FM (en el Tx)


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

Bueno, bueno... me voy a permitir  (para relajar el tema) contar una historia de "h"
Mi hija, que le llame Elena en el registro civil cuando nació, pues de niña paso a mujer y un día muy seria me dice: Papi ahora me llamo Elena ...ha¡¡ bien ese es tu nombre ...no,no, papi Elena con ache...haaa¡¡ y donde la ponemos? le pregunte... y me dice a lante por que es muda 

Son las cosas de la vida misma...

Gracias por Haguanrtar con "h" mi historia


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

Jejejeje   !

Oye amigo en tus estaciones (las caseras ehhh) usas frecuencimetros en el oscilador local?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

Bueno Anthony...y ahora hablando de cosas serias...por donde carajo íbamos?


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ¿¿usas frecuencimetros en el oscilador local?



2**Que potencia debo colocarle al Tx?
3** Que antena uso?
4** Uso una fuente switching o lineal?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

Bueno...

1º potencia....la potencia en emisión es muy relativa, hace mas una buena antena que un amplificador..SIII

2º La  antena tiene que ser la mas apropiada para la frecuencia en uso, la mínima es un cuarto de onda, la mas recomendada es la media onda, y si puedes pues usar múltiplo de estas, el cuarto es la antena " isotrópica " la que da la relación cero Db 

3º para emisión da lo mismo, pero es mejor la conmutada, esta "firme" en amperes y voltios hasta el final


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

Y que cable empleo?

Por cierto, no tienes ningun esquema de un transmisor (CB)?


----------



## necpool (Ago 5, 2008)

ok electrodan ya edite


----------



## electrodan (Ago 5, 2008)

Me parece que estábamos hablando de CB, no?


----------



## crimson (Ago 5, 2008)

Hola de nuevo. Para Anthony, es posible demodular AM con cualquier diodo, con un 1N4148 por ejemplo, sólo que la barrera es un poco más alta (0,65V contra 0,2V) pero en la práctica no hay mucha diferencia. Veo que te haces problemas por los transformadores, yo los eliminé hace rato, hago las bobinas de aire y como frecuencia intermedia utilizo cristales en filtro escalera para CW o banda lateral y los filtritos cerámicos baatos de 455KHz (utilizo 2 en serie) para recibir AM. Aquí el tema es en qué banda trabajo: En CB el alcance se limita a unos 30Km como mucho,así que para hablar hay que cerciorarse que en las cercanías haya más gente utilizando esta banda, mi cuñado vive en un pueblo del interior de la Provincia (S.M.del Monte) y allí la CB se utiliza muchísimo, tanto para llamar al remis como para charlar un rato con los amigos, pero a los pueblos cercanos no llega (Las Flores,70Km; Cañuelas 50Km; Lobos, 45Km) así que la rueda de amigos es exclusivamente local. Esta banda está viva porque hay muchos establecimientos rurales que no tienen internet, de lo contrario en vez de hablar por radio estarían chateando. Así que aconsejo a lo que quieran armar CB averiguar primero el tráfico local, para no trabajar al cuete. Otro de los problemas a los que tengo pánico es a la decepción: un montón de chicos me consultan para armar algo y a todos les explico que si quieren hacer ago en radiofrecuencia primero deben contar con algo de instrumental, aunque sea casero, porque no se puede hacer un receptor o transmisor a tester solamente.Muchos se largan a hacer un proyecto complejo y después no lo pueden hacer andar ni a cañonazos. Siempre aconsejo empezar por un receptorcito para 40Mts, que es una banda que está abierta siempre, hay contactos a larga distancia y se puede hacer un receptor simple con cristales de 11,06 y un resonador de 4M como VXO. Las bobinas pueden ser inductancias comerciales o armarlas con cilindritos de madera o plástico y alambre de transformador. Encima andan muy bien y son económicos y con materiales de fácil adquisición. Como diría alguien..."por lo menos, así lo veo yo..." 73s


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 5, 2008)

1** He leido sobre los cristales en escalera..! Pero es mas facil para mi conseguir unso transformadores de FI o un filtro ceramico de 455 Khz que unos cuantos cristales de X,xxxxxx Mhz..!

2** Por que expones que la CB es limitada?

3** Armas los transformadores de Fi al aire? Y la capacitancia en paralelo?


----------



## crimson (Ago 5, 2008)

La CB en AM es limitada por onda troposférica (la que va cerca de la tierra) a unos 30Km más o menos, luego tiene un "skip" o rebote en la ionosfera y puede caer a unos, digamos, 2.000Km más o menos. Cuando había gente en mi zona (ahora están todos en internet) hablábamos todos los días, teníamos varias "ruedas", unas de técnica, otra ("La Familia") era una rueda de amigos, y así. A veces aparecían brasileros, pero no hablábamos mucho porque se hacía sentir la diferencia del idioma. Unas vacaciones me fui a Bariloche (1.600 Km al sur de Buenos Aires) y me llevé el Super Star 3900 y lo instalé con un dipolo de alambre. Me divertí un montón hablando con Salta, Mendoza, Córdoba, R.O. del Uruguay, pero todos los contactos eran ocasionales, no se repetía la propagación de un día para el otro. Por eso, si vas a utilizar la CB para contactos locales convendría asegurarte si hay gente en la zona donde vives que utilice este sistema.  Con respecto a los cristales o filtros: fijate en el "LU-E7" que es el receptor que usan en "LU-Escuelas", que es un grupo de radioaficionados que visitan escuelas primarias para fomentar la radioafición. Regalan un receptor sencillo y económico y tienen los datos para armarlo: vas a ver que no utiliza transformadores de FI en la FI. Sólo uno al que le sacan el capacitor y lo utilizan como OFV. Está en  www.lu-escuelas.com.ar   por eso no utilizo "transformador de FI al aire", lo que armo al aire son las bobinas para el circuito de entrada. Hay algo de esto en   http://gacw.no-ip.org   en "Proyecto QRP". Está bueno para intentarlo, como primer receptor lo he recomendado siempre. 73s


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 5, 2008)

Entonces me voy por la banda de los 40 metros? o CB en FM?

Otra duda que me salta..! Que antena puedo emplear para recibir y a la vez transmitir toda la gama de CB?


----------



## crimson (Ago 6, 2008)

El tema es simple: depende de lo que quieras. El receptor de 40M BLU es sencillo de hacer, no requiere mayor ajuste, anda siempre y es económico. Los equipos de BC ¡y más en FM! requieren una complejidad técnica enorme, no sé cómo andarás vos con lo técnico, pero te vas a meter en un lío. Con respecto a las antenas, he tenido de todo, pero la más práctica y la que más rinde es la archiconocida "paraguas" de 1/4 de onda en vertical. (un irradiante de 2,65m y 4 radiales de 2,65m a 45º del irradiante).  73s


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

Ok pongamos algunas ideas en orden:

1* ¿Ese receptor de 40 m es regenerativo? ¿Tenes algun esquema, dibujo, idea, preconcepto?   

2* Che no yo ando buscando un receptor de 0,0000001% THD...! REcuerda que estoy iniciando..! Es cacharreo, ademas, es un proceso de experimentacion y conclusiones; de las cuales ire aprendiendo a medida que voy experimentando con nuevas cosas..! Vamos.. hechame una mano   !

3* Tenes alguna fotito de esa antena?


----------



## electrodan (Ago 6, 2008)

Que necesito para construir un equipo mínimo con el que pueda escuchar alguna charla de aficionados? Que necesito? oscilo, frecuencímetro? Con cual empiezo?


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

Empieza leyendo los fundamentos de la radio (recepcion.)..! Y de ahi vas a ir entendiendo para que sirve cada instrumento (frecuencimetro, osciloscopio, Roimetro, Generador de AF, LC meter)..

Te estoy pasando un receptor de onda corta..! Es regenerativo  (ademas tiene un diodo de germanio el cual actua como detector..! NO puedes poner uno de silicio..)


----------



## electrodan (Ago 6, 2008)

Muchas gracias anthony.
Yo tengo varios diodos de germanio, por lo tanto eso no es el problema.
Sobre la teoría la tengo (creo) bastante clara. Conozco los instrumentos que mencionas excepto el roimetro y meramente el lc meter.
Creo que primero voy a hacer alguna de las bien bien simplitas (ya que solo construí una vez una galena) y después capas que fabrico esa o alguna otra. Vi una galena  con un transistor que voy a probar a ver como va. También leí que hay galenas para onda corta, pero eso es tema de modificar el circuito lc.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

Probá con estos esquemas.:! La verdad que tengo muchos (la mayoria regenerativos..); se aprende lo basico con esos diabluyos..! Tambien inclui un PDF de un FM de la revista elector..!


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

El PDF..


----------



## electrodan (Ago 6, 2008)

Me gusto el de arriba! Es muy sencillo, aunque no comprendo algunos componentes:
C2, R1, C3, C4 y R2. Supongo que los primeros tres componentes son alguna especie de filtro y R2 es un elemento de paralización, aunque aun así no lo entiendo.
Una idea que se me ocurrió al ver un receptor de una lampara fue usar solo un transistor para detectar y amplificar la señal. No creo que valga la pena, pero se podría?
Otra cosa me gustaría que mandaras todos los datasheets que tengas, incluso de transmisores, nunca esta demás.
Espero no haberte agobiado mucho. Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

No tanto asi..! Son algunas de las resistencias que mencionas son para configurar el TRT..! La primera parte es el circuito tanke (LC).. el diodo es el demodulador y detector..! Y el TRT es el amplificador de audio..! Recordá emplear auriculares de alta impendancia..!


----------



## crimson (Ago 7, 2008)

Hola Anthony y Electrodan. Respondiendo al mensaje 63: el receptor es superheterodino, podés bajar los circuitos del sitio  www.lu-escuelas.com.ar  donde hay también un par de videos del funcionamiento del receptor.  Hay un receptor primitivo, que es parte del transceptor telegráfico GACW40R en el sitio 
http://gacw.no-ip.org  el cual está con dibujos de los componentes. Investiguen estos links primero, a ver qué les parece, 73s


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 7, 2008)

Hola a todos...

Aquí os dejo un enlace muy bueno con un montón de montajes muy completos para radio aficionados

http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos.htm

Un saludo  (73´s)


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 7, 2008)

Fui a la pagina de los radioaficionados argentinos regalaradios    (lu.escuelas)  y solo tienen el CW y mas CW..! Pense que iba a conseguir antenas, experimentos de recepcion, teoria.. y nada..! Publicidad, publicidad y mas publicidad..!


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 7, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos.htm
> Un saludo  (73´s)



Acabo de revisar tu link.. Y la verdad que esta muy bueno (aunque los articulos mas interesantes son solo para URE..)


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 12, 2008)

Disculpen mi resequedad.. Pero ¿POR QUE la mayoria de los radioaficionados son tan excluyentes y sabelotodo?  :evil: 

HAblo de la mayoria.. no de todos..!

No le puedes preguntar algo porque en seguida te dejan hablando solo o te califican de pirata o de NO radioaficionado solo por no tener unas &$$%$& siglas.:! Compañeros la pasion por la radio es la misma..! Ayuda a tu projimo.:!   

Estoy sumamente decepcionado con la mentalidad de varios radioaficionados ( Me refiero a varios NO a todos ojooo)..! Seguire buscando:.!

73's


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola Anthony, noto por tus palabras que has tenido una MALA experiencia, el trasfondo esta en las Leyes, si un aficionado con licencia es escuchado por las autoridades hablando con un "pirata" como lo califican la sanción la tiene asegurada, en EU ahora se han puesto muy duras, de entrada te plantan 300.000 euros de multa y pierdes la licencia, supongo que en Venezuela sera algo parecido, no te quejes hombre lo que tienes que hacer es ponerte en contacto personal, que eso si que puedes y les preguntas como y de que manera puedes llegar a tener la licencia

Bueno nada, que tengas suerte, y ya sabes que yo si te "hago caso hombre"
Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 13, 2008)

No lo digo por que me rechazaron una transmisión.. ( Aqui en Venezuela la gente es muy cacharrera jejeje   ), pero a diferencia de la gente que anda frente los equipos, los radioaficionados que andan en la red son muy testarudos y son incapaces de responderte una pregunta.. y si te responden lo primero que te dicen son: tus siglas? tu equipo? tu antena? (No preguntan por mi novia porque ya estan viejitos para disfrutar de una   ) y cuando uno le responde: "No tio... jejeje soy un aficionado, un amante, un hobbista, etc..." te salen con un rotundo y excluyente NO o te dejan 2 semanas sin escribir en el msn.:!

Que esta pasando con la gente? Se va a llevar el conocimiento a la tumba? Sus montones de targetas QLS se les fueron muy alto? 

Me disgusto profundamente la actitud de algunos compañeros radioaficionados.:!

Repito nuevamente que esta situacion no se da con todos, por otro lado, hay personas que se toman 10 minutos para responder un mail y describir detallamente como se podria armar un prototipo y hasta te envian PDF's y archivos para guiarte mejor..!

Buehhh aya aquellos que se sienten muy importantes y excluyentes con personas como yo que dejamos de lado los equipos comerciales (Para ahorrar y aprender a la vez) y nos metemos al cacharreo casero..! (HOMEBREW TRANSRECEIVER.:!)

Cambiando el temita que me tiene  :evil:  (ya ha pasado con 7 personas; la mayoria declian cuando le dices que no tienes licencia); estuve investigando y la CB no tiene vida en mi pais.. Actualmente me encuentro en una nube intelectual: no se que banda y modulacion escoger para meterle a lo que me apasiona.. a lo que corre por mi venas como las ondas hertzianas..!

Psss con la ya dicha investigacion he encontrado que lo que mas se repite es la USB en distintas bandas:
14 Mhz
21 Mhz
144 Mhz
Todas en fonia, (respetando la opinion de los amantes de CW) pero ya no estamos un pelo avanzaditos y creciditos para andar desifrando un monton de puntos y rayas? (REPITO: Respeto la opinion de los demasss; estoy brindando la mia.:!)

Actualmente ando experimentando con receptores heterodinios  AM y buscando información sobre la mejor antena para empezar..!

73's & Dx's

YV7XX (XX por que no se las siglas todavia jejejeje)

Viva el cacharreo hombreeee! Y pa' fuera los excluyentes y anti- difundidores de las ondas hertzianas..! Ya estoy empezando a creer que estos son socios de empresas multinacionales encargadas de los servicios celulares y de internet!

Psss estan bien jooo....os! Hay un monton de gente que todavia se enorgullese al ver su equipo andar...!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 13, 2008)

Pues de todo hay en la viña del Señor..jeje (sin comentarios)

Las bandas con mas "  vidilla " son 40 metros 20 metros y 80 para las noches, en 40 m.7000 a 7200 yo contactado con los de tu país con solo 130 watios y la ayuda de la propagación en 20 metros 14000 14350 hablas con todo el mundo no hace falta ni potencia con 5 watios he hecho miles de Km todo por supuesto en BLU  LSB 40/80 m. y USB de 20 m. para arriba, ayer tarde hice un contacto con Japon <--- > España en 40 m.  7058 Mhz y solo 50 watios y un dipolo de hilo de 20 m., de día no le doy caña...por las posibles molestias a los vecinos

Bueno...que lo que hay que hacer es preguntar y preguntar mas vale que te digan "pesado" que estúpido...jajajaja

Un saludo (73 , 51)


----------



## crimson (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola Anthony 123 y eb7ctx, no es malo gustar del cacharreo y de las comunicaciones, al contrario, por eso te decía que antes de encarar un proyecto primero debes averiguar si es viable, en este caso, para comunicaciones, debe haber alguien del otro lado que te responda. En una época, además de la Banda Ciudadana de 27MHz, donde estaba la gente que quería "charlar un rato" sin necesidad de licencia había una banda, en 10MHz, donde estaban todos los camioneros, y se armaban unas lindas ruedas de amigos. Lamentablemente todo eso ha sido superado por la red y el "nextel". Con respecto al sitio "lu-escuelas", es lógico que no haya antenas y demás, es un sitio donde se juntan los que les dá por promover la radioaficion en los colegios, que es una forma de afición tan válida como el cacharreo, te pedí de visitarlo para ver el receptor simple que usan, que con un poco de ingenio se puede modificar para recibir AM, o llevarlo a la banda que quieras. Porque (un consejo) en radiofrecuencia trata de hacer siempre lo más simple y probado. Yo he quemado muchas horas en delirios que no funcionaron nunca o no lo hacían como era debido, y he logrado satisfacciones con cosas muy simples. No creo que haya un sitio específico donde puedas lograr todos tus deseos, pero seguro hurgando un poco en todos puedes aproximarte a lo que pretendes. No sé si estará activo  www.lu3dy.com.ar   allí había cosas interesantes para los que recién comienzan.  73s


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 13, 2008)

Entonces armo el tranceptor de BITX de 14 Mhz?

http://www.phonestack.com/farhan/bitx.html


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 13, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Entonces armo el tranceptor de BITX de 14 Mhz?
> 
> http://www.phonestack.com/farhan/bitx.html



Buenas, pues tiene buena pinta no se ve muy difícil, los cristales los puedes sacar de las viejas placas de PC XT algunos llevan ese cristal de 10 Mhz y la potencia para iniciarte es buena, ya te he contado que con my QRP de 5 watios hago maravillas, el problema te vendrá de pate de no tener licencia..jeje (no se que duras serán las leyes por ahí )

Si conoces a algún radio aficionado con licencia te puede decir como hacer las pruebas...yo en persona te lo contaría, pero por aquí ni loco lo escribo...jajajaja


----------



## diego_z (Ago 13, 2008)

bueno yo e subido al artico y baje esta radio de cb que tenia guardada hace ya bastante , venia con una etapade potencia de 60w segun al data del mrf 455 de estas tengo dos iguales tambien el amplificador no tengo las antenas ,   lo que pienso hacer es montar este, la etapa, la fuente  y el frecu que se ve en la imagen todo en un solo gabinete que opinan? lo que no se es con quien mas aparte de la otra radio que tengo me podria comunicar?que yo sepa esta banda aqui ya se dejo de usar si no me equivoco


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 13, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> bueno yo e subido al artico y baje esta radio de cb que tenia guardada hace ya bastante , venia con una etapade potencia de 60w segun al data del mrf 455 de estas tengo dos iguales tambien el amplificador no tengo las antenas ,   lo que pienso hacer es montar este, la etapa, la fuente  y el frecu que se ve en la imagen todo en un solo gabinete que opinan? lo que no se es con quien mas aparte de la otra radio que tengo me podria comunicar?que yo sepa esta banda aqui ya se dejo de usar si no me equivoco



Ese equipo es un BC de fines de la década del 70' principio del 80' lo fabricaba la marca Komby en Capital Federal es el modelo RV5 es de 5 canales AM de 5W de potencia de salida y la frecuencia de salida depende del juego de Xtal colocado(1 Xtal para Rx y otro para TX son de sobretono tercer armónico encapsulado HC25/U). A simple vista tiene un solo canal colocado le falta el TR excitador 2N3866 c/disipador y la bobina del oscilador de Xtal de TX.
En condiciones normales y en BC común (26.965Khz a 27405Khz)  se podría hacer algún contacto con estaciones de Brasil y poco influye el incremento de potencia que en el caso de los amplificador lineales de esa marca entregaban alrededor de 40w o 50w en antena.
Por la frecuencia en que trabaja son probables contactos en horarios en temporada de verano y entre las 10hs y las 17hs aunque debido a la propagación pueden ocasionalmente darse comunicados varios. La antena que es mas económica es el dipolo de 1/2 onda para la frecuencia(Aprox=5,30mts de largo total (2,65mts cada rama) alimentado al medio con coaxil RG58).

A titulo personal me parece de poca utilidad colocarle un frecuencimetro digital a algo que esta fijo sin posibilidades de correrse de frecuencia pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 13, 2008)

muy buenosss datos ric !, que opinas se podra variar la frecuencia de este aparato?
o ya que estamos podrias mencionar cuales son las fracuencias con mayor trafico hoy en dia 
la bobina la puedo copiar del otro equipo y el transistor lo saque para hacer pruebas lo tengo guardado es color plateado se que es npn pero la  nomeclatura esta borrada.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 13, 2008)

Diego.. recordá que en CB tenés unos 40 canales fijos! Se ve muy bueno tu equipo..! no lo desaproveches..! Recodá que tambien los podés usar en casos de emergencia (es de logica nooo)..!

Saludos..!

Ya me mude para los 14 Mhz, ademas estoy buscando algunos equipos usados para la banda de los 40 m (LBS)!

Saludos..! Y aunque digan que la RF se esta mueriendo.. pss yo le veo como 3 o 4 años mas! En ese lapso lograre algun Dx que me llene de un inmenso regocijo!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 14, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> muy buenosss datos ric !, que opinas se podra variar la frecuencia de este aparato?
> o ya que estamos podrias mencionar cuales son las fracuencias con mayor trafico hoy en dia
> la bobina la puedo copiar del otro equipo y el transistor lo saque para hacer pruebas lo tengo guardado es color plateado se que es npn pero la  nomeclatura esta borrada.



Hola Diego, sabes que también lo puedes usar de transverter para otras bandas, como 144 Mhz o incluso bajar 20/40 metros, la técnica de transverter y muy útil, pues enlazas distintos conversores partiendo de uno y te puedes mover en mas frecuencias, yo tengo uno de tentec de 6 metros a 20 metros y va casi mejor que los transmisores de 6 metros, puesto que tengo una etapa extra amplificando en 6 metros mas el transmisor normal de HF

Los colegas que tocan los rebotes lunares y esas cosillas raras prefieren la tecnica del transverter
por los motivos que te he comentado antes

Un saludo (73, 51)


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

Amigo eb7ctx.. te referis a que Diego use un transversor para emplear el equipo CB para otra bandaS?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 14, 2008)

Si claro hablaba del viejo CB que le puede dar esa aplicación


----------



## diego_z (Ago 14, 2008)

hola muchachos veo que algun uso le puedo dar entonces peroo,,,, podrian ser mas especificos jeje me han dejado por las nubes


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 14, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> muy buenosss datos ric !, que opinas se podra variar la frecuencia de este aparato?
> o ya que estamos podrias mencionar cuales son las fracuencias con mayor trafico hoy en dia
> la bobina la puedo copiar del otro equipo y el transistor lo saque para hacer pruebas lo tengo guardado es color plateado se que es npn pero la  nomeclatura esta borrada.



Diego como esta diseñado se puede cambiar la frecuencia por medio del juego de XTAL por otro de distinto canal pero soporta solo unos 100khz de separación ente los canales sin que se re-calibre en Tx y Rx. Es un equipo ideal para uso comercial y el cual paso al olvido debido en parte a la proliferación de los equipos sintetizados y por otra porque solamente es de AM mientras que los otros son multimodo (LSB, USB, AM, FM, etc). El transistor exitador es ese que pase y es de 1W de salida hasta 400Mhz y soporta hasta 28V de alimentación en el caso de ese equipo se puede poner el 2N4427 sin ningún problema. Trafico debido a esta misma causa(los equipos sintetizados) y como con solo rotar la perilla de canales tienes por lo menos 40 no te puedo decir que canal tenga mas trafico...solo que el canal 9(27.065Khz) es el de emergencia.

Ric.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

Y lo has puesto a andar en CB?


----------



## diego_z (Ago 14, 2008)

lo puse a andar hace como 4 años antena prestada fue antes de sacarle el tr y la bobina pero como dije el tr lo tengo y la bobina la puedo copiar del otro equipo


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 14, 2008)

Diego, en tu caso lo puedes usar con FI (frecuencia intermedia) si sacas la señal antes del detector tendrás un resultante de 455 Kcs, (lo mas seguro)  y en la entrada según el cristal que pongas (en USA los tienes casi regalados, en la seción de CB de eBay) los cristales se pueden retocar un poco casi 10 Kcs colocando un trimer (CV) en serie o en paralelo, o en los dos casos y obtienes una variación de la frecuencia de resonancia

Este paso heterodino lo puedes emplear con otro oscilador mezclador anterior y sacas otra de frecuencia de entrada, en la salida de 455 le puedes poner bien un detector de AM (el mismo que tiene) o de BLU  y CW montando otro oscilador de batido.

En otras palabras que lo puedes reciclar muy bien para hacer otros aparatos "mejores" y de otras frecuencias, la emisión se soluciona anulando el paso de 27 Mhz y colocando y nos filtros sintonizados a por ejemplo el 4º armónico y ya tienes 108 Mhz o bien al 2º y obtienes 54 Mhz la banda de 6 metros...en fin es cuestión de dar vueltas al "coco" jeje

En la banda de 10 metros 28.400/600 si hay mucha actividad, yo mismo he hablado con colegas de LU (Argentina con 5 watios solo) y tal como esta buscando un cristal y retocando un pelin o nada te entra a funcionar en 10 metros que ya es banda de aficionados (de indicativo oficial)

Hace unos " añitos"  le puse a un aparato similar en lugar de cristal un OFV (oscilador de frecuencia variable) y tenia muy buenos resultados me movía de 26Mhz a 29Mhz sin gran problema 10/11 metros con el hice muy buenos contactos y en el mejor punto de salida no entregaba mas de 4 watios, en estas frecuencias se hace maravillas con el QRP y un dipolo rígido orientable, pues con dos trozos de aluminio de 2.60 o 2.50  m. según el centro de frecuencias que quieras trabajar lo tienes montado en un "periquete" que viene a ser como un par de horas...jajaja según la habilidades mecánicas de cada uno

73, 51


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

mmmm..:! Se hoy muy bien lo de tu antena..! Porque no ponés mas detalles?¿


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 14, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> mmmm..:! Se hoy muy bien lo de tu antena..! Porque no ponés mas detalles?¿



Es muy fácil de hacer, la base se hace con material aislante, desde madera a PVC en el fijas los tubos de aluminio de un diámetro suficiente para que se mantengan derechos en horizontal y en el centro con unas abrazaderas los fijas al mástil, te queda una T coda uno de los brazos aislado del otro y del mástil, en cada brazo conectas en uno en vivo del coaxial y en el otro la malla, lo puedes hacer con cable de 75 el que se emplea en TV (del bueno) y como a 50 cms le haces un balum con el cable de bajada, haces una bobina  con el cable de bajada de 10 a 15 cms de diámetro con 7/8 vueltas..y de ahí a la emisora ...¿es fácil ? 
Para orientar la solo mueves desde abajo el mástil en la dirección que mas te interese, dejando el apriete suave para poder mover cuando quieras, piensa que los dipolos tienen dos direcciones en donde los lóbulos de radiación son mayores y en las puntas peores o casi nulas

73


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

cable de TV? 75 de Z? Balum? (donde balum= perdida de potencia.. "usar solo en casos de adaptacion de Z")
 ops:


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

Bueno compañeros hoy fui de caceria por la licencia..! Y volvio el mismo problemita con los radioaficionados (la mayoria todos viejos)..!
    Ya entiendo porque los grupos de radioaficionados han presentado un decaimiento increible..Y NO SE DEBE EN 100% a los medio digitales! Todo se debe a que los pibes esos se han dado a la tarea de ser extremadamente cerrados con las personas que quieren ingresar al mundo de la radioaficion; ya he llegado a comparar el problema como el ingreso a alguna secta (no se si esta bien esccrito asi) diabolica o racista..!
   El ejemplo mas claro fue hoy; hace unos cuantos años mi padre fue director de defensa civil y tenia acceso ilimitado a las comunicaciones radiales (Por supuesto, eran las unicas que existian), este acceso le permitio conocer numerosas personas en el campo radioelectrico.! Hoy el me acopaño y me especifico los radioaficionados que todavia tienen vida en mi ciudad.:!
   El primer pibe que llegamos era un señor muy amable.. insistia 100% en que me comprara equipos (antenas, tranceptor) para la banda de los 11m.:! Y todo con el objetivo de cubrir los deficits de radioaficionados destinados a cubrir y manejar las emergencias..! Bueno sigo contando.. el viejucho ese insistia que me quedara en CB hasta que alcanzara unos 4 años de experiencia..! Su insistencia fue muy seria (unas 4 veces por cada 5 min) y me desviaba cada vez que le tocaba el tema de las licencias (el lugar de los cursos y todo lo que tiene que ver con eso) y de la banda de los 40 metros (que es la que tiene mas vida en mi pais).:!
  De primeras el tipo penso que yo era un "CARAJITO" o un adolescente con ganas de Jooo.. en la radio (luego me lo dijo)..! Se habia equivocado el hombre..! Al terminar la no muy placentera charla.. nos fuimos a un viejo amigo de mi padre que sin pestañar nos dio el lugar y la ohra exacta en donde sacar la licensia.:! Y no solo eso.. accedio a enseñarme sus equipos, su funcionamiento y contacto a unos amigos de Puerto Rico..!
   Aqui es la clara diferencia entre aquellos viejos malcriados y malpensados que creen que son los unicos que pueden tener 1000 tarjetas QSL y amigos en la radioaficion.:!
   Les repito.. Nunca se confien de las apariencias; alguien tan joven como yo puede superar a cualquier holgazan de esos.:! Creo que la palabra correcta sera SUBESTIMAR:.! El pensara que con sus equipo Keenwood con sintonia a varicaps y display electronico puede superar un tranceptor de una persona sumamente detallista y estudiosa..!
   Tambien reitero que esta actitud no es de todos.. hay personas que en lugar de parar el progreso, se dedican a amar y disfrutar un "field day"

73..& Dx

Se depide el proximo
Yankee, Yankiee, 7....XX (XX no se jejeje   )


----------



## electrodan (Ago 14, 2008)

Cambia eso del MP en la firma. Te lo aclararía mas pero estoy cansado y vos sabes de que estoy hablando.
Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 15, 2008)

Anthony en la radio como en la calle hay toda clase de personas, pero por lo general al compartir las mismas aficiones se tiene mas deferencia, es lo mismo que si eres de un equipo de fútbol hay seguidores que te acogen y otros que no..pues lo mismo pero por lo general habrá mas, muchos mas,  que te acojan y te asesoren...paciencia que todo, todo...llega.

73, 51


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 15, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> cable de TV? 75 de Z? Balum? (donde balum= perdida de potencia.. "usar solo en casos de adaptacion de Z")
> ops:



Si...el dipolo horizontal tiene al rededor de 100 y gracias al cable de 75 y balum que se hace con el cable con cero (0) de perdida pues no lo tocas aprovechas e impides el retorno de las corrientes de malla, recuerda que no hay que tocar la estructura del cable solo hacer con el una bobina que actúa acoplando a 52 el equipo junto con el cable distinto, estos pequeños truiquitos que se aprenden con la practica..jeje en una radio de CB que tengo la JOPIX 2000 le tengo puesto esta antena en forma inclinada desde el mástil de otra hasta el suelo con un angulo de unos 50 grados  y ademas de tener cero de retorno (ondas estacionarias) tiene una ganancia en DX magnifica escucho desde la punta Sur de EU donde vivo los Franceses Italianos etc.. a miles de Km
Y lo mejor me oyen a mi...jajaja con unos 4 watios en AM y 18/20 en BLU


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 15, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Cambia eso del MP en la firma. Saludos.



De la mia?

PD: NO entendi tu explicacion de la antena..!  ops:


----------



## electrodan (Ago 15, 2008)

Solo decía que seria mejor si en de vez de enviártelo por mp lo enviaran a este u otro tema del foro.
Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 15, 2008)

Anthony creo entender que lo que te dice electrodan es que según las normas del foro no se debe de insinuar lo de los mensajes privados al menos eso entiendo yo, sobre todo para temas de interés general, otra cosa distinta es los comentarios personales que solo conciernen a dos personas 

( en esta vida todo se remedia hablando)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 15, 2008)

Mensaje temporal

Anthony, tanto electrodan como eb7ctx tienen razón, debes cambiar el mensaje de tu firma tu firma.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 15, 2008)

Mensaje cambiado.:! Disculpen los inconvenientes..!

PD: eb7ctx.. la bigotes de gato se ve de pelos..!


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 27, 2008)

¿Cuales son sus TIP's contra los rayos? Una potente tierra?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 27, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cuales son sus TIP's contra los rayos? Una potente tierra?



Si, una cañería de cobre de media pulgada, metida en el el fondo como medio metro en un arroyo que pasa por la tapia de mi casa... y me da cero patatero de resistencia  jejeje


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 27, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> patatero de resistencia



¿¿¿?


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 27, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> eb7ctx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, es un modismo Español para expresar cero, cero ---> o cero cerote


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 27, 2008)

Eso del arroyo no causa problemas?


----------



## diego_z (Ago 27, 2008)

¿¿¿patatero de resistencia ? 

jejeje es la primera vez que escucho un termino asi y bue cada cual con su lengua 
con respecto al arroyo me imagino que debe ser una cuneta jeje y es mejor por que siempre hay humadad para hacer buena tierra chamigo


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 27, 2008)

Yo estoy por montar una tierra..! Por eso preguntaba...! Y mas sobre el tema de las antenas, incluyendose que vivo en un pais tropical..!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 27, 2008)

Eso del arroyo no causa problemas?


Nooo...todo lo contrario hace que este siempre húmeda la tierra, te recuerdo que la tierra seca tiene muy poca conductividad y es muy mala para estos asuntos.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 27, 2008)

otra vez madrugando jejejej


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 27, 2008)

Hace poco me quede sorprendido...! Entre 2 lugares equidistantes de la tierra siempre hay un promedio de resistencia de 2K..!   .--! Toda la "tierra" es un  conductor.. increible.:!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 27, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> otra vez madrugando jejejej




Si acabo de terminar un QSO local en 11 metros..jeje (con tres colegas mujeres ufff)


----------



## diego_z (Ago 27, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> diego_z dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suertudo   ya ni mi esposa me espera ,estoy solo tadas las noches,  estoy en el roimetro digital cuando lo termine lo subo , me imagino que lo vas a armar ?¿¿


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 27, 2008)

OK, un dato estadístico de esta ciudad, hay tres mujeres por cada hombre...sin contar las de la calle...jajaja

Bueno me despido por esta noche (son las 3:11 del día jueves)

Un cordial saludo ....73, 51


----------



## diego_z (Ago 27, 2008)

que duerma bien chamigo 


73,51


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Vuelvo a este post para ver si me pueden hechar una mano..! Estoy tratando de diseñar un tranceptor SSB para la CB (Fonia) ya que en internet no he podido encontrar nada   

Les muestro la siguiente figura, la cual es un diagrama en bloques del receptor SSB..! Como hago un Tx de SSB? tomo la salida del VFO?


----------



## mcrven (Sep 25, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> *Yo estoy por montar una tierra*..! Por eso preguntaba...! Y mas sobre el tema de las antenas, incluyendose que vivo en un pais tropical..!



Oye Anthony, está bien que quieras montar un TX, pero... "UN PLANETA" ya es algo gordo ¿Eh?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 25, 2008)

¬¬ me referia a una toma a tierra...! Hablando de eso, solo necesito la toma a tierra para la proteccion anti-rayos?


----------



## mcrven (Sep 25, 2008)

Nada que ver. La toma de tierra es una conexión a la mayor masa posible, la masa del Planeta.

Los para-rayos también se llevan a tierra.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 25, 2008)

Me confundiste mas aun..! Tengo que poner un pararayos encima de la torreta?


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 27, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Me confundiste mas aun..! Tengo que poner un pararayos encima de la torreta?



Buenas, NO, no tienes que poner nada, solo le tienes que poner una buena toma de tierra, si te ha de caer un rayo eso no lo sabe (ni dios) jajajaja
Cuando veas venir una tormenta saca la toma de antena por la ventana...y ya esta.
Yo hace dos dias por no hacer eso se ha jodio el ts-930....tengo un cabreo, sabiendo las cosas por flojera no le saque la toma y cayeron mas de 500 rayos en la zona......total kenwood ts-930 jodio...en el banco lo tengo desarmado.....

Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 27, 2008)

Y esos no usas descargadores gaseosos?


----------

